# Nikon D300- 8 FPS w/out the Battery Grip



## Guido44 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I found this on You Tube. It actually works too. The way he says "bu-in" is annoying, but I thought I'd share it anyway. :mrgreen:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG5UKwgGRJI]YouTube - Nikon D300 at 8 fps without battery grip[/ame]


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2009)

Not sure why you'd want to but...


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, so you can get 8fps w/o the grip. It is a good idea, but a little akward.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 12, 2009)

This is pointless. Why shoot 8fps if only 1 exposure is going to be right.


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 12, 2009)

Because, he brackets only flash, then doesn't use it, so all exposures are fine.


----------



## Guido44 (Apr 12, 2009)

It does work, and yes, it is a little awkward at first, but I've gotten used to it in a short time. 

dan


----------



## Garbz (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahhh true not a bad hack then. Still only get a 9frame burst, but better than nothing.


----------

